# low hcg?



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

help, newly preg. and just had my blood work done and it showed good progesterone but lower than should be hcg level- it hadn't grown as much as it should have- what does this mean -is there anything i can do to influence this level?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

If I were you I would call your ob or mw or whoever you go to and ask them for an explination. I can't believe they didn't give one in the first place.

I'm not sure you can do anything to influence the hcg level.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

There is nothing you can do to influence your HCG level. What was it? What was your prevoius one? How far apart were they taken? And how far along are you?

If you have those answers, you'd be much better off in figuring out what's going on







and I'd be happy to try and help.

HCG levels should double approx every 48 hours in the first few weeks of pregnancy. Once you reach a certain level of HCG (forget what it is right now - either 1000 or 10,000), HCG slows down in it's doubling and needs to double every 96 hours or so. Do a search on HCG levels in pregnancy and you should get plenty of info!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I agree with Britt - there is nothing you can do to influence the levels. Only keep yourself healthy, eat well, keep hydrated and get adequate rest.

This information should NOT have been given without an explanation. It could be causing you un-due stress.

If you're not opposed to it, you may want to request an ultrasound. This would give you the gestational size and confirm the pregnancy.

Low levels DO NOT always mean a miscarriage is eminent. It also DOES NOT indicate that anything is wrong with the baby.

HCG is a hormone and the levels can actually change from moment to moment. There are so many things that can come into play here. Please, try to rest and take care while your waiting for answers and feel free to come here for support.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

thank you for your advice and kind words- it seems thatm/c #2 is imminent according to dr.- my hcg level went down- having it checked again on monday- so sad- my breasts are still leaking collostrum- 2 in 6 months- i've just turned 41- how sad- i am lacking confidence in my body now- w/my dd i had such an easy time and no doubt- ah, to be innocent again...


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

Gina,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

My prayers are with you.

Peace.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I as just checking up on you to see if you found out anything. I'm sorry about your loss!! I know what you mean about losing confidence in yourself. I've only had one m/c but my first pg was so easily attained and stuck..ya know. It makes me wonder if I'll ever be able to do it again!

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

